# Rod Holder Advice to a Newb



## bcburrows (Apr 28, 2013)

Hey everyone,

I recently got an internship down here and bought a yak. I was wondering if anyone could give some good advice on a rod holder. I've been just making due but I would like to take multiple rods and it gets a little chaotic at times. 

Thanks!


----------



## The Pitt (Apr 7, 2012)

Scotty, Ram Mounts or home made PVC.

What kind of yak did you get?


----------



## silverbackmac (Apr 30, 2013)

Yup, yup. Scotty rod mounts are pretty cheap and work well. I have 2 on my PA, but as pitt said what type yak could determine what route to take


----------



## bcburrows (Apr 28, 2013)

It's a native redfish 12


----------



## silverbackmac (Apr 30, 2013)

Looked at a pic of your type yak and the best place would be behind the seat. Scotty mounts would require drilling into the yak and you could use the hatch behind the seat to reach up inside to get fender washers, nuts and any additional support shims on it. The pic I saw I didnt see any mounting boards, and it sucks to have to drill into a yak, but I guess sooner or later you have to bite the bullet....


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

I've got some for sale with a package in kayaks for sale. It comes with 2 scotty outriggers and two scotty rod holders with the bases. It's 175.00 for all of it. You can check them out online they are MUCH more expensive than that new. But everyone is pointing you in the right direction with the scottys they are a good way to go.


----------



## BY Ryan (Apr 28, 2013)

I just cut holes and shoved in some PVC. All it cost me was the price of a drill bit.


----------



## bcburrows (Apr 28, 2013)

Awesome! I was thinking behind the seat would be a good place and the scotty stuff looks pretty good. I will admit, I am hesitant to drill into it, but it seems to be a necessary evil. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## silverbackmac (Apr 30, 2013)

Option 2 trusty milk crate and pvc


----------



## grgrobards (Nov 15, 2011)

I have a cooler with six rod holders bungied to tank well in my yak.

Greg


----------



## rfh21 (May 17, 2012)

A scotty in front of you just above the cup holder is a good one to have. Most kayaks are thicker there with the intention of being drilled into. You can troll pretty easy from there and it's a good place to stick a rod without having to turn around all the time when you need to move some. 

A couple flush mounts behind you on either side are nice too but not necessary if you build a crate. I use my crate to hold my gaff/net/bat vertically so I can get to them quick and easy but it's great for rods too if you are hesitant on the flush mounts. 

Best recommendation is not to go with anything permanent until you have been out a few times, see how comfortable you are turning around and reaching to grab stuff. Then make sure your permanent holders are within your comfort range. 

Scotty makes great products though, very versatile. I would recommend flush mount scotty mounts personally. They come with a splash cap and that way when you aren't using them you don't have anything projecting from the deck. Good luck, modding is one of the best parts of kayaking


----------



## Randy M (Jul 8, 2012)

BY Ryan said:


> I just cut holes and shoved in some PVC. All it cost me was the price of a drill bit.


If you're talking about drilling holes in a SOT kayak and then putting open-ended PVC for rod holders in the holes...........DON"T!!
What you will have is a place for water to get into the hull of the kayak and then you're SOT becomes worse than a Sit-In for sinking, as you won't see the water until too late.

Most/all of the rod holders mentioned have a capped end to them so water can not get in your Yak.


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

You can get the yak attack rail system to mount to so there is minimal drilling.


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

you definitely cant go wrong with a good ole milk crate


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

I just got a scotty triple rod holder for my yak and it's awesome. Only 30 something dollars on amazon


----------



## boatnbob (May 31, 2009)

*Triple rod holder for $30 ????*

I looked and found a board that you buy to mount your rod holders. Is this what you were referring to? Where did you mount it? 

Cheers,

XB


----------



## devinsroller (Aug 11, 2011)

Yak Attack gives you all the options you would need and you will also be able to move the rod holders around if you go with the Yak Attack rail systsm. They are bit pricy but very well made.

YouTube Yak Attack and you will see all their options. I have installed them and I found it to be the best option. You can mount other items to the Yak Attack system as well.


----------



## Yakaholic (Apr 30, 2013)

I would go with the milk crate and 2 scotty rod holders. The crate is very handy on the yak. I know I love mine. Good luck and happy hunting.


----------

